# Coolest, Evilest, and most powerful of all Evil Villans from Lord of the Rings



## Ermundo (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you think is the coolest, nastiest, evilest, cruelist, and most powerful of all the evil villans in the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Aulë (Oct 29, 2005)

morgoththe1 said:


> What do you think is the coolest, nastiest, evilest, cruelist, and most powerful of all the evil villans in the Lord of the Rings


I don't know about the "coolest" part, but Sauron is by far the nastiest, evilest, cruelest and most powerful of all the evil characters in LotR.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I love all these villains! Saruman's cool, but he's not evil enough. Sauron is totally evil but you dont see him enough in LOTR (though what you do see/read of him is awesome!). The Balrog is the ultimate minion! and my favorite of them all is the Nazgul! THe nazgul are the ultimate evil. all flee in their presence other tah Gandalf of course. When the Nazgul come around, there aint a sound but the beautifully terrifying scream. If i had the ring, I'd create an entire army of Nazgul and you all would serve me! Erestor Arcamen, Dark Lord of Middle Earth, all would bow before me and do my bidding! *gets really tall and dark looking* I shall be a dark king!


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2005)

> my favorite of them all is the Nazgul! THe nazgul are the ultimate evil.


The Nazgul are but pale imitations of the real thing. However, this is not surprising as they are but servants unto a servant. The Balrogs at least were servants to the Master (Melkor).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2005)

well here's my list in order:

1. Nazgul
2. Balrogs
3. Dragons
4. Sauron and Morgoth (he's in the Sil i know but he's cool too!)
5. The Mouth of Sauron guy
6. Saruman
7. Trolls
8. Orcs
9. Oliphaunts! (if you consider them evil, they're just brought up wrong haha)


----------



## Ermundo (Oct 29, 2005)

Doesn't anyone like the Balrog I mean it look's soooooooooooo cooooool in the movies


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2005)

morgoththe1 said:


> Doesn't anyone like the Balrog I mean it look's soooooooooooo cooooool in the movies


As you may guess from my name, I do indeed like Balrogs. However, it is a shame that they could not get them right in the movies


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 29, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> As you may guess from my name, I do indeed like Balrogs. However, it is a shame that they could not get them right in the movies


I know 

The wings weren't portrayed solidly enough...


----------



## Ermundo (Oct 29, 2005)

I've read the Lord of the Rings and the Balrog from the movies is a hell lot different than the one from the books.. I always imagined the book one to be a tall black man (14 feet) with fire streaming out of his back...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 29, 2005)

Wings?! I didn't even notice the wings on PJ's Balrogs until after having seen the films for several times and mentioning to Nóm how the movie Balrog does not have wings. She corrected me of course, and after that I opened up a new thread screaming bloody murder about it, when in fact everybody else had known about it. 

Anyhow, my favourite villain of the LoTR is Saruman, because he is very crafty and cunning and just deliciously evil. I'm actually fond of all of the above, and villains in general, but Sauron does not come into the big picture enough, and though the Balrog is great as well, I prefer my villains to be verbally apt.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I know
> 
> The wings weren't portrayed solidly enough...


  

There are no wings to be portrayed. Solidly or any other way.

There is only Shadow.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the Balrog. I think he's the coolest but I don't think he is the evilest. He lived in Moria while Sauron and Saruman were trying to control Middle earth.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 5, 2005)

Now wait: The Belrog in the movie did have wings. Pay attention (and/or watch it in slow motion)  

Anyway, my fav bad guy is most certianly the Belrog. if that guy was the last of the belrogs on middle earth, I'd love to see a couple of them in the same scene! Dude, hail Gothmog, lord of the Belrogs!!! hahaha


----------

